# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  Mono.Design

## Inprise

http://i-nz.net

----------


## reza2005nejad

کتابخانه هایی در mono برای اجرای برنامه هایwindows Aplication دات نت معرفی شده اما من نتوانستم از آنها استفاده کنم اما موفق به اجرای برنامه های کنسولی دات نت در لینوکس به کمک mono شدم

----------


## bazardeh

كسي ميتونه كمي از شيوه كار mono در لينوكس (اوبونتو) توضيح بده با تشكر

----------


## هانیس29268

بله کاملا درسته
در واقع اگر شما کدی تحت برنامه نویسی دات نت بنویسید باید جهت اجرا در سیستم عامل های لینوکس
از مونو به جای framework استفاده کنید.

----------

